# ESTE ES EL EDIFICIO INICIAL DEL HSBC EN LIMA



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Ayer le pusieron el logo en el último piso del edificio es
blanco con las siglas características en rojo , se ve bien.


----------



## hondureño100% (Aug 31, 2006)

y que?o sea, ya lo hemos visto anteriormente,pero esta bonito!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ese es? mmm pensaba que iba ser mas imponente o por lo menos no tan chato.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pero ese ya estaba construido :S ojala cuando el banco empiece a crecer hagan uno propio, tipo el que hay en Hong Kong jaja. Porque además no es que todo ese edificio sea de ellos, ahí están alquilando ellos algunos pisos nomás.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

hondureño100%;10110212 said:


> y que?o sea, ya lo hemos visto anteriormente,pero esta bonito!!



:no:

bajito, pero elegante.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

el edificio es nuevo, es bonito pero le falta altura, creo que se llama edificio nacional no estoy seguro.


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> el edificio es nuevo, es bonito pero le falta altura, creo que se llama edificio nacional no estoy seguro.


Si, se llama Edificio EL Nacional... y los cinco primeros pisos son de estacionamiento.. a partir de ese piso para arriba son oficinas. un dia en El Comercio aparecio la imagen y se veia el logotipo a medias.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Deberia ser mas alto, cuando se construyan ells mismos su edificio ojala lo hagan.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Desabrido, sin gracia y encima chato. No conjugaría con una placa del HSBC


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pero si el banco recien está entrando al mercado peruano! No van a pedirles que construyan un rascacielo de 40 pisos, por lo menos no hasta que se consolide como banco en territorio peruano.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

se ve bonito, y su diseño resaltaria mas si fuera minimo de unos 25 pisos.... Pero asi solamente, pasa inadvertido...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

muy cuadrado


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*Esas son sus oficinas iniciales....*

parece que están operando por ahora solo la banca corporativa y sobre todo conociendo mas el mercado,
en otros paises han comprado bancos medianos.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*ellos tienen por el momento estas oficinas...*

si hicieran un edificio , que de repente lo están haciendo ,se 
demorarían varios meses en poder usarlo , por eso están en parte de este edifcio, ahora no se sabe si comprarán un banco aqui.
Los bancos siempre tienen sus operaciones medio en secreto ,sobre todo cuando ingresan o se van a fusionar con otros.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

A mi me gusta y para ser el primer edificio que proponen en Lima, està bastante bien. El diseño exterior me parece vanguardista, los detalles y la vidrierìa muy propias del estilo bancario que se usa ahora en las agencias norteamericanas.

Muy conservadores, da confianza. La foto es tuya Friend??? està muy interesante, hay que ver como les va con el mercado financiero Limeño y que hace para empezar a manejar cartera.

Gracias por la foto Friend


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

hondureño100%;10110212 said:


> y que?o sea, ya lo hemos visto anteriormente,pero esta bonito!!


Que contradictorio post


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> A mi me gusta y para ser el primer edificio que proponen en Lima, està bastante bien. El diseño exterior me parece vanguardista, los detalles y la vidrierìa muy propias del estilo bancario que se usa ahora en las agencias norteamericanas.
> 
> Muy conservadores, da confianza. La foto es tuya Friend??? està muy interesante, hay que ver como les va con el mercado financiero Limeño y que hace para empezar a manejar cartera.
> 
> Gracias por la foto Friend


Si , Vane , esa foto es antigua(yo la tomé hace un año) , pero recién le pusieron el letrero al edificio.
Cuando recién ingresó el HSBC hace unas semanas , me pregunté que
edificio ocuparian ,hace unos dias se descifró el enigma , según leí tienen
planes de expansión , seguramente mas adelante harán un edificio o comprarán uno.Por que el edificio es pequeño y un banco mediano como 
Interbank tiene una torre mucho mas grande, el HSBC se supone que será un banco de mediano a grande.


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

pues ni se ven las fotos jeje


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí, recuerdo que friend puso fotos de cuando aun el edificio estaba en construcción


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

friendLima said:


> Si , Vane , esa foto es antigua(yo la tomé hace un año) , pero recién le pusieron el letrero al edificio.
> Cuando recién ingresó el HSBC hace unas semanas , me pregunté que
> edificio ocuparian ,hace unos dias se descifró el enigma , según leí tienen
> planes de expansión , seguramente mas adelante harán un edificio o comprarán uno.Por que el edificio es pequeño y un banco mediano como
> Interbank tiene una torre mucho mas grande, el HSBC se supone que será un banco de mediano a grande.


Ya pues, si pasas por ahí y de casualidad llevas contigo la càmara... tómale una nueva para ver detalles de ingreso y planta baja, sería interesante. La arquitectura usada en bancos ha cambiado mucho en estos años.

De perfecta sobriedad he visto ahora transformaciones de luz y color, ambientaciones de paneles de vidrio, viscelados en colores fuertes. Incluso acà los mismos uniformes de los bancos se ven mucho mas alegres que antes.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Bueno ojala que cuando HSBC decide construir su sede central q sea de mas de 100 metros. 

aqui esta el link de sus sedes alrededor del mundo.

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=210858


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ya lo habia visto, por eso no me extrañaba el edificio en Lima. Como tu dices Liquid, seguro cuando estèn establecidos haràn algo mas importante e imponente como todos aspiramos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Bueno ojala que cuando HSBC decide construir su sede central q *sea de mas de 100 metros.*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve bien el edificio, supongo que sí van a construir un edificio, lo han hecho en todos los paises en los que estan presentes


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

No es muy grande pero llama la atencion


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Para los que no saben, HSBC NO construyó ésta torre. La torre, llamada Edificio Nacional, fue construída para ser alquilada a diversos negocios. 

Ya la hemos visto antes en el foro.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

es el comienzo , ni siquiera atienden a publico e general


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Me confundía con el edificio de ProFuturo....*

En otro thread ví el Edificio de ProFuturo y pensé que era El Nacional...a ver,si me ubico bien... Profuturo está en Las Magnolias con Andrés Reyes....y éste de El Nacional parece que está en Las Orquídeas con Los Rosales... por eso en las fotos se ven en línea recta...pero es en una diagonal en realidad.


----------

